# TV debut



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Just for fun. This was Les and the puppies being interviewed for a local pet TV show at last years Mutt Strut. If you couldn't tell, he was a little nervous. 
His interview starts about 45-50 seconds in. 

2011 Mutt Strut - Pet Pals TV


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

They are very well behaved, gorgeous dogs! He didn't seem nervous at all to me. I've wondered before if your malamute was a hybrid!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought you said Bruce has a teeny bit of wolf in there?

HEy! THEY ARE FAMOUS! That Mutt Strut thing looks awesome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww - they were sitting so nice! They are very striking together.

Was that you talking?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like the Mutt Strut would be lots of fun!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I thought you said Bruce has a teeny bit of wolf in there?
> 
> HEy! THEY ARE FAMOUS! That Mutt Strut thing looks awesome!


Bruce does have a teeny bit in him. This is before we knew. We had just adopted him when this took place.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

xellil said:


> Awww - they were sitting so nice! They are very striking together.
> 
> Was that you talking?


It was my other half 
He was being interviewed by Patty Spitler. She used to be a news anchor here, then she "retired" and now does a weekly pet TV show. What an awesome job to have!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought I remembered you as being a girl but I wasn't positive!

I remember when hubby was on the news in Indy - we had a giant tree in our yard that got knocked over in a thunderstorm and took out the electricity of 84 houses in our neighborhood.

So not only were we the cause of their having no electricity, they knew exactly who had done it 

But it was still fun to see him on the news.

I never went to the Mutt Strut - the only year that I had a dog I thought could handle it was last year and it was cold and I was a weenie.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love the little corgi....

and all the rest. so well behaved...and pretty....

'little diva'....LOL

your dogs are beautiful.


----------

